# Cheltenham show 02 October 2021



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Good luck to all involved with the first time reptile show going ahead today 02 October in Cheltenham and organised by South West Constrictors.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

harry python said:


> Good luck to all involved with the first time reptile show going ahead today 02 October in Cheltenham and organised by South West Constrictors.


That's the first I'd heard of it. Nice to see others are willing to try running one.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It looks really odd this 'show' 
No sales allowed


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

LiasisUK said:


> It looks really odd this 'show'
> No sales allowed


yeah on the surface no sales at show using cash.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

No sales at show at all is the rule.


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

How did it go? I couldn't make it.

I thought they weren't allowing cash but welcoming PayPal etc?


----------

